# Removing an ignition control module in a distributor



## Reachsat123 (Jun 23, 2020)

We have an 1984 Nissan pickup 720 z24. Trying to replace the old ignition module and we dont know how to remove what we think is the magnetic pickup. How do we get that out?


----------

